# Unleashing the Beast II



## Rocco32 (May 29, 2006)

I'm back from vacation with a new mindset and new dedication. I'm ready to tear the fucking gym up now. Hence a new journal. 

Weight in- 216lbs
Waist Measurement- 38inches

I have about 2 months to get in shape for a Physical test for the Fire Department...no problem. I'll be doing P/RR/S and cardio. I'm not happy with my life right now or myself, but rather than dwelling in my pity I figure it's time to start changing some things. 

I title this journal based off of this T-Mag Article from awhile back:



			
				T-Mag said:
			
		

> Lesson #9: Unleash The Beast (No, not that beast!)
> 
> Lately I???ve been noticing a disturbing trend on the weightlifting related web sites and message boards. Men and women everywhere are spending so much time talking about training and nutrition that they hardly have any time left to train.
> 
> ...



It's time to unleash my beast again so watch out!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 29, 2006)

*Chest/Abs Power*

*Bench-*
205 x 6 (up 1 rep)
205 x 6 (up 1 rep)
215 x 5 (up 10 lbs)

*Incline DB Press-*
70 x 6
75 x 6
80 x 6 (up 10lbs)

*Dip-*
10 x 6
20 x 5 (up 10lbs)

*Hanging Knee-ups-*
5 x 7/7/7 (up 5lbs)

*Steep Decline Sit-up-*
25 x 5
15 x 7/6

Great w/o. I was expecting to be down on weights since the cruise and the way I've been eating but I was up on everything. Workout kicked my ass though...it's been 1 hour and I'm still trying to keep from throwing up


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 29, 2006)

Nice. Looking strong. It's great to come back and do a hell of a lot better than you expect to do. Great job; if you keep up with that attitude, you're going to own that test.


----------



## gwcaton (May 29, 2006)

Give  em hell Rocco !!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 29, 2006)

alright...Rocco is tearin it up again!! Nice workout!

is GoPro training you now??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2006)

Nice new journal Roc....I think I'm getting ready to start a new journal too....

Can't wait to see vaca pics and can't wait to follow your journal for progres -- you'll do great!!!  I just know it.


----------



## bludevil (May 30, 2006)

Good to see ya re-dedicated and inspired. Good luck


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'm back from vacation with a new mindset and new dedication. I'm ready to tear the fucking gym up now. Hence a new journal.
> 
> Weight in- 216lbs
> Waist Measurement- 38inches
> ...


grrr, baby! VERY GRRRR...
well..I am still fatter than u....so...I'm gonna follow u and push u, brotha...I start my new split next week...which includes...<gulp> 2 days of....damn...have a hard time saying it...c...c...cardio....
two months? this could be 'fun', sir...


----------



## CowPimp (May 30, 2006)

Awesome Rocco; good to see you back and ready to kick some ass.  Just be careful about unleashing the beast near an elementary school...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2006)

well, do we have a friendly comp. between Rocco and Mikey??  I mean...your both getting pics if you work hard enough...but still...it could be interesting


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2006)

Could be interesting to see what the "Grand Prize" is for the winner........_that's if we did have ourselves a little friendly competition._


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2006)

Great name for a journal, keep at it, the first w/o was a GREAT start!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Nice. Looking strong. It's great to come back and do a hell of a lot better than you expect to do. Great job; if you keep up with that attitude, you're going to own that test.


Thanks Squaggle!!! It's really nice to exceed your own expectations!!!



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> Give em hell Rocco !!!!!!!!!


I'm going to try my best LOL!!!



			
				Billie said:
			
		

> alright...Rocco is tearin it up again!! Nice workout!
> 
> is GoPro training you now??


Thanks Babe. Gopro is not training me yet...he's probably going to kick my ass LOL. I figured I'm just getting back in the swing of things I should probably wait a month or 2 and then have him train me. 



			
				Tammy said:
			
		

> Nice new journal Roc....I think I'm getting ready to start a new journal too....
> 
> Can't wait to see vaca pics and can't wait to follow your journal for progres -- you'll do great!!! I just know it.


Thanks sexy! Your new journal looks great!!! I'll have pics up soon  



			
				Blu said:
			
		

> Good to see ya re-dedicated and inspired. Good luck


Thanks buddy, it's always nice to see you here...how is everything? How's your training and your hand doing?



			
				Mike said:
			
		

> grrr, baby! VERY GRRRR...
> well..I am still fatter than u....so...I'm gonna follow u and push u, brotha...I start my new split next week...which includes...<gulp> 2 days of....damn...have a hard time saying it...c...c...cardio....
> two months? this could be 'fun', sir...


Hey, we'll follow and push each other...I doubt your fatter than me LOL. Your new split looks real good Mike!!! So what kind of cardio are you going to do and for how long?



			
				Cow said:
			
		

> Awesome Rocco; good to see you back and ready to kick some ass. Just be careful about unleashing the beast near an elementary school...


LOL, thanks Cow...I'll try and restrain myself around the elementary school 



			
				Billie said:
			
		

> well, do we have a friendly comp. between Rocco and Mikey?? I mean...your both getting pics if you work hard enough...but still...it could be interesting


Well, I can always use a little competition if Mike's game. You all figure the parameter's though. 



			
				Tammy said:
			
		

> Could be interesting to see what the "Grand Prize" is for the winner........that's if we did have ourselves a little friendly competition.


I'm sure Mike and I could think of a few Grand Prizes we would like 



			
				Archie said:
			
		

> Great name for a journal, keep at it, the first w/o was a GREAT start!!!


Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2006)

Yesterday was 30 minutes of higher intensity cardio.

Today was supposed to be back but I had trouble moving this morning because of Monday's workout LOL. Need to ease back in 

No workout tomorrow because I have to be in too work at 5:30am  Kinda pisses me off...that's 2 hours before my normal starting time!


----------



## Devlin (May 31, 2006)

Glad to see you back at it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2006)

How's the day going Roc?  Sorry you had to be in work earlier today...does that mean you get off two hours earlier?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2006)

Thanks you two.

Tammy- tomorrow is my early day and no, I don't get off 2 hours early


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2006)

*Diet*

Alright, let me mention my diet. On Sunday I started a liquid diet consisting of MRP's and 1 thing of Musclemilk oats a day. I plan to do this for 30 days...today is day 4 and I'm still alive 

*Today's Macros-*

*Cals-* 1930
*Fat-* 50g 24%
*Protein-* 178g 38%
*Carbs-* 178g 38%


----------



## bludevil (May 31, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Alright, let me mention my diet. On Sunday I started a liquid diet consisting of MRP's and 1 thing of Musclemilk oats a day. I plan to do this for 30 days...today is day 4 and I'm still alive
> 
> *Today's Macros-*
> 
> ...



Wondering why you decided to do a liquid diet. I could see where you would lose weight fast, but I would be scared I would lose muscle and strength at the same time. 

Also, things are going good on my end. I'm back on P/RR/S and doing Carb Cycling (revised to meet my needs) for my summer cut. Hand's doing good but did lose a lot of strength and size from not being able to lift. Dedication and determination are good right now as my main goal is to lose fat and retain muscle.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2006)

Hey Blu. I decided a liquid diet because I can't trust myself with food temptation right now and it's easy and quick to make it liquid. Also it's a lot easier to track my macros and adjust things with liquid diet. 

I figure as long as I'm getting the right macros and enough I shouldn't lose too much muscle, no more than with regular dieting but we'll see. 

I'm glad things are going well on your end, are you going to start a journal? I think you should!


----------



## bludevil (May 31, 2006)

gotcha on the liquid diet. Interested to see how it goes for ya, if positive then I would be willing to give it a try for a 2 week quick cut for certatin situations. 
As far as a journal, really don't have the time to post as much as I would like right now. I may post before and after pics and my thoughts on this summers cut. Supp's I'm taking right now are Powerfull/cAMP/Sesamin/Xceed


----------



## Seanp156 (May 31, 2006)

All liquid huh? Don't think I'd ever try that... And damn, your cal intake is 1/2 of mine ! Do you really think you need to drop it to 1900 to lose some weight? Seems like 2400 or so would be better to start out with.

#'s in the gym are looking good


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 1, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> gotcha on the liquid diet. Interested to see how it goes for ya, if positive then I would be willing to give it a try for a 2 week quick cut for certatin situations.
> As far as a journal, really don't have the time to post as much as I would like right now. I may post before and after pics and my thoughts on this summers cut. Supp's I'm taking right now are Powerfull/cAMP/Sesamin/Xceed


I'll keep you updated on the diet...it's really not as bad as I thought it would be! I hear you on time to post, as much as I love IM and the people on here I've been having trouble finding the time to give the attention they deserve. Look forward to the pics.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> All liquid huh? Don't think I'd ever try that... And damn, your cal intake is 1/2 of mine ! Do you really think you need to drop it to 1900 to lose some weight? Seems like 2400 or so would be better to start out with.
> 
> #'s in the gym are looking good


Hey Sean. Yesterday was 1900....no cardio and no weight training. On those days 1900 is the lowest I'll go. On training days my cals will be around 2400-2500. After ALL the food I ate on my cruise, I think my body can handle a bit more calorie deficit for a bit LOL.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2006)

damn..1900-2400?? I'm taking in close to 1800 right now....ya big wuss!! Just kiddin


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey, we'll follow and push each other...I doubt your fatter than me LOL. Your new split looks real good Mike!!! So what kind of cardio are you going to do and for how long?


I don't have anything set in stone...but..was thinking of going outside to our now fairly deserted parking lot..and doing sprints...if not go to the gym and doing stuff there....

I'm 5'9", 214lbs...22-23% bf? = fat bastard...
but definately ready to go 'toe to toe' with ya, brotha!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 2, 2006)

woohoo! A competition...what should the winner get??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> woohoo! A competition...what should the winner get??


LEANER!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2006)

Leaner???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2006)

ok..if I have to explain it....(ppssst...you're not even blonde..)
Rocco and I...are both wanting to drop body fat. So...we will be LEANER...
there ya go...now get over here so I can spank ya....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2006)

On my way >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2006)

He's a beast, he's a beast
Oh the beast is back


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2006)

About that liquid diet, are you getting any fiber?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> On my way >>>>>>>>>>>>


I'm SO getting you cloned....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok..if I have to explain it....(ppssst...you're not even blonde..)
> Rocco and I...are both wanting to drop body fat. So...we will be LEANER...
> there ya go...now get over here so I can spank ya....


Alright...it's on. I'd like to get Iain in on this as well. What are the parameters?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 6, 2006)

Being fat


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> About that liquid diet, are you getting any fiber?


I was getting fiber...I learned a hard lesson about 4 years ago about having a lot of protein and no fiber LOL. I'll never make that mistake again!!!!!

But the liquid diet only lasted 6 days LOL. I was going crazy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 6, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Being fat


Fattest wins? Awesome...I'll claim my prize now


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 6, 2006)

I think I have you beat  Packed on 14 lbs in the past couple of weeks 

Long weekends, weddings.  Way too much alchohol


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Power Chest/Abs*

*Bench-*
215 x 6/5/4 *PR for reps*

*Incline DB Bench-*
80 x 6/6
85 x 6 *PR*

*Dip-*
25 x 5/5 *PR*

*Hanging Knee up-*
5 x 6/6/7

*Steep Decline Sit-up-*
20 x 6
17.5 x 6/6

Workout Time-39 min

I didn't get in the gym at all last week, work and being sore kept getting in the way.

I'm going to count PR's for this cycle of P/RR/S...meaning I may have done more when powerlifting but I'm viewing this as a new fresh start.

Last week my abs were killing me ALL week, much longer than you should have DOMS for. Then this morning when I started the hanging knee raises it felt like my ab muscles were going to tear in two. What's up with that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 6, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I think I have you beat  Packed on 14 lbs in the past couple of weeks
> 
> Long weekends, weddings.  Way too much alchohol


Yes...but I had that cruise. 7 days of food 24 hours a day....MMMmmmmmm


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 6, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Alright...it's on. I'd like to get Iain in on this as well. What are the parameters?


1) go to gym
2) while at gym...train hard
3) eat reasonable
4) watch results
works for me...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 6, 2006)

Rocco...could it be that you are using  your abs more while working out? ie....using them to stabilize?? I say take it easy....use non weighted movement for abs right now, and work yourself into it...either that or you've torn a muscle or something...

nice looking workout....I'm interested to see how this little competition is going to go...when will it start and end??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2006)

Did you strain an ab?   

I agree with Billie...take it easy and try not to use your abs much more than just for stabilizing form.  You may have strained it....it is possible.

OH WOW!!!  I can't wait to watch this comp....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, speaking of the comp -- what about posting some stats say at the beginning, at midpoint and at the end.  

in fast legal-ease speak>>>>....notice how the above statement did not include the word pictures and was not for comedic purpose   

I'll put up a prize or two for the winner!

When are you guys starting and ending this little shibby


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 6, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, speaking of the comp -- what about posting some stats say at the beginning, at midpoint and at the end.
> 
> in fast legal-ease speak>>>>....notice how the above statement did not include the word pictures and was not for comedic purpose
> 
> ...


how about...it just started...2 months? 1 august?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 6, 2006)

How about it starts after my 30th b-day


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 6, 2006)

dang...you young, whipper-snapper.... 
(so..when's the b-day?..ah..and how long AFTER your b-day...)


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 6, 2006)

June 14th is the actually birthday.  But I like to call this my birthday month 

Big Bash is on the 17th.  So the monday after that weekend is good with me.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 6, 2006)

that's like....um....a couple weeks from now...
JUDGES! WE NEED YOUR INPUT!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's like....um....a couple weeks from now...
> JUDGES! WE NEED YOUR INPUT!


It's cool with me!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 6, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Bench-*
> 215 x 6/5/4 *PR for reps*
> 
> *Incline DB Bench-*
> ...


Great w/o and Congrats on the PR's my Friend!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks Angel!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Back Power*

*Bent Row-*
185 x 6
195 x 5/5

*Gravitron Pull-up-*
50(help) x 6
40 x 6
30 x 6 

*CG Seated Row-*
150 x 6
160 x 6

*Rack Deadlift-*
315 x 6
345 x 6
365 x 5

WO Time- 39 min

I think I'll do the pull-ups without help next time. I may only get 2-3 but it'll go up. Good w/o, now I'm tired!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

hey brotha!
Was a good workout! Heck ya! Go natural on the pull ups as soon as u can...every set...change your grip...that may help...
The rows look good!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm not opposed to starting on the 19th!

But then I think you guys should go until August 31st.  That's 10/11 weeks......

What say you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

u gonna play with us as well?
dang.,..great holiday approaching....bad timing...
was gonna say: just start 3 july. (1st monday in july...go 2 months till 4 sep)


----------



## Devlin (Jun 7, 2006)

Holiday's are no excuse  

I vote for Aug 31

Great workouts Rocco!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

um...holidays are no excuse...but are somewhat insurmountable obsticles...
(closed or closed early)

Aug 31 for what? A start date??? Summer shall be over! Get over here....I shall spank thee!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)

Yes I'll play!

August 31st for an end date

I say we need to start before July.  I will be actually.  My start date may actually be next week....I don't know.
Let's discuss and come up with something suitable for everyone.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm not opposed to starting on the 19th!
> 
> But then I think you guys should go until August 31st. That's 10/11 weeks......
> 
> What say you?


 
That is cool with me.  Birthday month (yes month ) always pack on too many pounds


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

hey...you CAN"T have your (birthday) cake and eat it too...
HA!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)

Billie playin'?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

sure she is! (She just doesn't know it yet....)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2006)

have we officially decided a start date?? I guess I can play....are we going for total pounds lost though?? Cause I don't wanna lose too many more...  Someone tell me when it starts, and I'll be ready


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm not going for a lbs lost gig...overall body morph thing....'cause..if I go for lbs dropped...there goes the HEAVY lifting...
I am gonna put on muscle...and the fat loss will be a byproduct!
cardio...blech...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey...you CAN"T have your (birthday) cake and eat it too...
> HA!


I will eat it for you on June 18th  !!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm not going for a lbs lost gig...overall body morph thing....'cause..if I go for lbs dropped...there goes the HEAVY lifting...
> I am gonna put on muscle...and the fat loss will be a byproduct!
> cardio...blech...



I'm almost to the same consensus Mike.  Fat loss and put on some muscle will be my goals.

So...what we need is an independent judge who can look at all of us overall and judge who makes the progress that we want as well as an overall winner (maybe)  Maybe Arch will want to be our judge since he'll be done by the time we get just about finished.....unless he's doing another show????


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

Archie for Prez!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm almost to the same consensus Mike.  Fat loss and put on some muscle will be my goals.
> 
> So...what we need is an independent judge who can look at all of us overall and judge who makes the progress that we want as well as an overall winner (maybe)  Maybe Arch will want to be our judge since he'll be done by the time we get just about finished.....unless he's doing another show????


I will judge if that is what you ALL want!!! I won't be doing another show until possibly September or October!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Archie for Prez!




I second!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)

This does mean that we'll have to take pics.

And in my opinion....I think we should start a separate thread for our little comp


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 9, 2006)

start our own thread with our beg. and after pictures, plus post our weight/measurements say..every week or every 2 weeks??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

billie for vice prez!
(I will be her intern....)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm cool with Archie judging. However I think we should send before pics to him and then they can be posted at the end. I'm not posting my fat ass right now


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh yeah....you're gonna post that ass, and then I'm gonna tap tha...uhhhhhhhhh...........then you're gonna post...uhhhh..........shit, forget it!   I...I.....      



Are we starting on the 19th?  If so, I'll go ahead and set up a thread for us? 

Who's in?  Billie, Me, Ian, Burner, Roc -- Is that all?

Facts:  Archie for Prez, Billie for VP, Burner for intern, Roc can be the Secretary of Pump, and I'll be his Pump-tress.  Ian...you're, uh.....Secretary of Defense!   

Alright people -- no fightin' in the war room!    

I'm all for sending before pics to Arch, and then we can post our stats!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2006)

Sounds good to me, I say pics every 2-3 weeks, 1 week might not be enough to tell, but thats just me!!! This will be AWESOME, Kudos to you guys!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2006)

Ok, I'm about to go start the thread.  Look for it under:

C'mon dude, Lift It! Lift it...That's It!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> billie for vice prez!
> (I will be her *bitch*....)


 

well......okay then


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah....you're gonna post that ass, and then I'm gonna tap tha...uhhhhhhhhh...........then you're gonna post...uhhhh..........shit, forget it!   I...I.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, your so cute Tammy!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Delts/Traps Power and Cardio*

*Standing Military Press-*
120 x 6 *PR*
125 x 6 *PR*
130 x 4 *PR*

*Upright Row-*
120 x 6/5/5 *PR*

*Side Lateral DB Raise-*
25 x 6 *PR*
27.5 x 5 *PR*

*Trap Bar Shrug-*
225 x 8
245 x 8

*Smith machine Behind Back Shrug-*
225 x 8
275 x 8

Workout time- 42 minutes


*Then on to cardio-*
Treadmill on 1.5 incline...10:42 to hit 1 mile. 

I'm going to try and run 1 mile after each workout, upping the distance by like .25 of a mile each week. On my off days I'm shooting for 3-5 miles outside.

I don't think I'm going to do MP's standing any longer, really hurts my back. I know they're better for you but I think my scoliosis comes into play with this exercise.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well......okay then


I don't care about titles...as long as I am working 'under' you...it's all good..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

raising the bar, eh Roc? Nice job!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2006)

Brother Rocco, Fantastic w/o, look at all those PR's my Friend!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Legs/Calves Power*

*Squat-*
135 x 6
155 x 6
165 x 6

*Leg Press-*
450 x 6
540 x 6
590 x 6

*One Leg Extension-*
55 x 6/6

*Lying Leg Curl-*
90 x 6
110 x 6
130 x 6

*SLDL-*
225 x 6/6

*Sitting Calf Raise-*
70 x 6
80 x 6
90 x 6

*Standing Calf Raise-*
300 x 6/6

*Toe Raise-*
20 x 12/12

It's been a long time since I've done legs so I went very light today to make sure I can walk this week LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2006)

Lookin good, keep it up my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> It's been a long time since I've done legs so I went very light today to make sure I can walk this week LOL.


where's the fun in that????


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice leg presses


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey! Billie's Here! HIYA BILLIE!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin good, keep it up my Friend!!!


Thank ya judge!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> where's the fun in that????


Sad thing is as light as I went...I'm still having trouble walking LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Nice leg presses


Thanks babe


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 13, 2006)

Alright, I put some pics of my vacation up in my gallery.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 13, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Alright, I put some pics of my vacation up in my gallery.


Pics look great, I miss going on cruises!!! What cruise line did you use, I forgot!!! Was your room in the back of the ship, looks kinda like our last trip!!! Did you go to the 7 mile beach in Grand Caymen??? BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Pics look great, I miss going on cruises!!! What cruise line did you use, I forgot!!! Was your room in the back of the ship, looks kinda like our last trip!!! Did you go to the 7 mile beach in Grand Caymen??? BEAUTIFUL!!!


We were on Princess. Our room was kinda in the middle...we got upgraded last minute to a balcony suite for free, that was really nice! Yep, we went to the 7 mile beach in Grand Caymen. Also went to Cozumel and Ocho Rios though Ocho Rios scared the crap out of us LOL! Where all have you done cruises to?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Chest/Abs RR*

*DB Bench-*
85 x 8 PR
85 x 5 
75 x 5 

*Hammer Strength Incline-*
150 x 10
155 x 9/7

*Cable X-over-*
50 x 12/8

*Swiss ball crunch-*
0 x 18
5 x 15/15

*Leg Raise with Swiss ball between legs-*
0 x 12/12/11

All RI's 60 sec

*Cardio-

Treadmill/1.5 incline/1 mile in 10:05............37 seconds quicker than last time.*

I think the first set of DB bench wiped me out LOL. The combination of higher reps and short RI's takes a toll on me. Shoulder hurting a bit too, time to start icing it and maybe seeing the Chiro.

The jogging about killed me today.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2006)

Great pics Roc!!!!!!   








Your wife is so beautiful!   Looks like you guys had a great time.   I can't wait to go on a cruise!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks like a good vacation.  By the way, just saw the pics of the tat.  Sweet!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> We were on Princess. Our room was kinda in the middle...we got upgraded last minute to a balcony suite for free, that was really nice! Yep, we went to the 7 mile beach in Grand Caymen. Also went to Cozumel and Ocho Rios though Ocho Rios scared the crap out of us LOL! Where all have you done cruises to?


you were just in Cozumel? How did it look? (That's where I usually dive..and wanna know how it is recovering after the hurricane damage)
Holy schnikes, Roc...you dun good, sir! You have a lovely wife. That pic of her in the black evening gown makes ya wanna ask....hey...she gotta sister?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> The jogging about killed me today.


at least you went!  
GJ on the PR's! bet you'll nail all reps next time!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2006)

Tammy- Thanks babe...the cruise was fun but I don't think I'd do it again. But that's just me, not really my thing.

Pylon- Thanks buddy, I'm so glad to have that tattoo finished! I think I'm going to add one more thing to it then I'll really be done.

Mike- Cozumel is slow in recovering. It was kinda sad, your there on vacation yet your seeing all the damage and people out of work and all. And they are so nice there too. When we went to Cozumel we booked an excursion to go to Passion Island (free bar) so we weren't around the main part of the damage for long. So you go diving there? I'd LOVE to go diving!!!

Yeah, I have no idea how I hooked my wife. Maybe she was drunk one night LOL, I know I'm lucky though!!! She doesn't have a sister but she does have a brother, very handsome.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Back RR*

*CG Pulldown-*
165 x 8 PR
165 x 7

*T-bar row-* 
45 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10

*Prone DB Row (face down on incline bench)-*
30 x 12
35 x 14

*Hammer Strength Pullover-*
120 x 15 PR
130 x 11 PR

Workout time- 25 min


*Cardio-* Still with 1 mile on 1.5 incline. Did it in 9:59!!!!! LOL, I so wanted to break 10min and at the end I'm staring at the display praying it would flip to 1mile before it hit 10 min. That's 6 sec faster than yesterday, though seems like I felt it much more.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 14, 2006)

Rocco!! Not only is your wife beautiful...but your looking hot...as usual 


nice workouts...are you getting all geared up for our friendly comp??


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 14, 2006)

No wonder you told you wife to go out when I came to visit


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Tammy- Thanks babe...the cruise was fun but I don't think I'd do it again. But that's just me, not really my thing.
> 
> Pylon- Thanks buddy, I'm so glad to have that tattoo finished! I think I'm going to add one more thing to it then I'll really be done.
> 
> ...


I suggest everybody try diving...it's one of the best things I have ever done.  

...and...as far as the brother in-law...keep that find of stuff in the family...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> We were on Princess. Our room was kinda in the middle...we got upgraded last minute to a balcony suite for free, that was really nice! Yep, we went to the 7 mile beach in Grand Caymen. Also went to Cozumel and Ocho Rios though Ocho Rios scared the crap out of us LOL! Where all have you done cruises to?


Same here my Friend, Jamaica was very scary!!! My favorite is Cozumel, and the Grand Caymens!!! Went down in a sub in the Caymens, saw the worlds 3rd deepest trench, now THAT was scary  !!!

Fantasttic w/o too my Friend, keep it up, your doing Great!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 14, 2006)

Just finished gettibng caught up in here.  Great workouts.  Pics...very nice.  You and your wife are both lucky to have found each other.  Cruises are not for everyone. I for one love them and would love to take a 21+ day cruise.  Maybe one day....


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 14, 2006)

Good to see you getting those workouts in.  I agree with the others too, the wifey is looking great.  You're an excellent fisherman Rocco.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow ! Look at all the PR's in here  
Way to go Rocco


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 17, 2006)

*Billie-* Thanks sexy  But I certainly don't feel "hot"   What do you mean "friendly" comp, this is every man, woman, child for themselves!!!! 

*Iain-* LOL, yeah...your not meeting my wife 

*Angel-* That sounds like fun, world's third deepest trench...what was it like? The ocean fascinates me. It's the only thing it seems to still be filled with mystery and wonder.

*Devin-* How are you doing? I'd still like to do a Mediterrenian (?) cruise sometime.

*Cowpimp-* Thanks buddy. I feel more like a con artist sometimes though LOL.

*Gary-* Thanks old friend...not saying your old, saying we've been friends for a long time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 17, 2006)

*HIT Session I Delts/Tri's/Bi's*

*DB Military Press-*
50 x 15 (up weight)

*Sitting Side Lateral DB Raise-*
10 x 15 (up weight)

*HS Rear Delt-*
50 x 16 (up weight)

*Reverse Pec Deck-*
60 x 15 (up weight)

*BB Curl-*
65 x 14 (up weight)

*Incline Hammer Curl-*
25 x 10 (stay till 12)

*Preacher Cable-*
20 x 12 (up weight)

*Dips-*
0 x 14 (use weight)

*Skulls-*
65 x 10 (stay till 12)

*Naut Tri Ext-*
80 x 8 (stay till 12)

Workout time- 22 min

How in the world do you do it in 12-15 minutes Archie?!?!  

It's about 30 min after the w/o and I'm still trying to keep my innards inside of me


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 17, 2006)

woohoo! Gotta love HIT!!  What kind of split are you doing?? I'm doing fullbody for now, and after next week going to uppers/lowers...kinda makes you a bit nauseous for an hour or so, doesn't it?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 17, 2006)

Nasty looking workout.  That HIT complex stuff is crucial.  There were a couple of brothers that used to come in and do that at Gold's.  I always would cringe watching them.  You have balls of steel my friend.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 17, 2006)

Ehh right now things are ok.  Work is a bitch.  Trying to figure out to hit in exercising a horse and hitting the gym while working 12+ hours a day 5 days a week.  There are just not enough hours in a day.

Great workout   It takes a tough person to tackle HIT.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Billie-* Hey babe  Right now I'm doing the split you see at the beginning of Archie's journal- Back/Chest/Traps one day...Leg and abs another...Delts/Bi's/Tri's the last. I'm hoping Arch will help train me once he's recovered and settled down after his comp.

*Cow-* Thanks buddy, but I think the balls of steel still belong to you. When I can go through ONE of your circuits or do Tick Tocks and not die...then we'll talk 

*Dev-* Sorry about the work schedule, that was why I had to leave the Physical Security part of my job. Good luck with the juggling!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 19, 2006)

Cardio this morning for 45 minutes. HR was kept between 125-135 the entire time. Burned something like 500 cals according to the machine.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Rocco, Looks like you know what your doing!!! I would suggest though that you drop out the reverse pec dec since your doing reverse laterals anyway, too much on the delts imo!!! Anything I can do I'll be more than happy to help!!!

Good lookin cardio too my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2006)

was'sup, Roc!
Looks like u are cranking!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 19, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Cardio this morning for 45 minutes. HR was kept between 125-135 the entire time. Burned something like 500 cals according to the machine.



Oooo.  Extra cardio sessions.  How does it feel to be back hitting the gym on a consistent basis?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Angel-* Thanks buddy. I plan to drop on of the rear delt exercises. When I did the HS rear delt, felt like my back was getting the brunt of it so I wanted to see if the pec deck would be better. I wanted to wait until you were settled from your competition, but I'd love your help with my programs Archie!!! 

*Mike-* I'm cranking it up baby!!!!

*Cow-* I feel fat and out of shape, but I feel at least I'm doing something about it now and that's a good feeling!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 20, 2006)

*HIT Session II*

*Chest*
*DB Press-* 80 x 13 (kept losing my balance) (up weight)
*Incline HS-* 150 x 12 + 2 (up weight)
*Pec Deck-* 90 x 8 + 4

*Back*
*BB Row-* 165 x 10 + 3
*Pulldown-* 150 x 8 + 3
*HS Pullover-* 140 x 9 + 3

*Traps*
*BB Shrug-* 225 x 12
*DB Leaning Away Shrug-* 60 x 18

YUCK!!!!! Anytime I have a + next to my reps with more numbers...it's a rest pause. I can't do anymore so I break for 5-7 seconds and then resume.

I really don't like BB Rows, very short ROM it seems and I don't feel I do it well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Chest*
> *DB Press-* 80 x 13 (kept losing my balance) (up weight)
> *Incline HS-* 150 x 12 + 2 (up weight)
> *Pec Deck-* 90 x 8 + 4
> ...



Nice work in there.

If you don't like BB Rows do DB Rows  (my favorite)      You really get a lot of ROM.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice work in there.
> 
> If you don't like BB Rows do DB Rows  (my favorite)      You really get a lot of ROM.


Bent over like the BB or on a bench?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

I can smel-l-l-l-l-l-l-l-llllll what the Roc is cookin'!

Looks like u are back in full swing again...I'm slipping again...but gonna fix that today... 

I've found it easier (read: quicker) to just grab the DB from the rack, bend over, holding free hand on db rack for support and knock out my reps that way...also do the bench db rows for change of angle...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I can smel-l-l-l-l-l-l-l-llllll what the Roc is cookin'!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

thank you...thank yo..>I'll be playing the lounge all week...try the veal.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I can smel-l-l-l-l-l-l-l-llllll what the Roc is cookin'!


 
And oddly enough...it smells like protein shake and chicken breast


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks...now I'm hungry.....


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 20, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Rocco, I agree with Brother YM too, I LOVE DB Rows!!! Can I suggest how I do them???


I lean on my posted knee with my support hand while I bend over and lift with the other, does that make sense???

Any kind of help I can be, I will help you my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o BRother Rocco, I agree with Brother YM too, I LOVE DB Rows!!! Can I suggest how I do them???
> 
> 
> I lean on my posted knee with my support hand while I bend over and lift with the other, does that make sense???
> ...


Like.....starting a chain saw?

I'm kind of the same way, as posted above...but use the db rack as the support instead of my knee


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2006)

lookin' strong.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Burner-* Thanks buddy, I think I'm finding my groove again. I'll try that with the DB's!

*Archie-* That does make sense. I'll try it both ways and see what feels more natural to me. How far do you both bend over?   Ummmm....that didn't sound right. 

*Patrick-* Hey there!!!! Hardly looking strong but thanks for the visit!! You need to change your location on your profile  How is everything?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Cardio*

*Cybex Crosstrainer-* 
Level I
Interval
30 minutes
464 Cals
Cut out before I could see distance
HR- 125-140, I'd spike it on the 30 sec hills

*Treadmill-*
6.0 incline
3.5 MPH
113 Cals
.60 MI


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Burner-* Thanks buddy, I think I'm finding my groove again. I'll try that with the DB's!
> 
> *Archie-* That does make sense. I'll try it both ways and see what feels more natural to me. How far do you both bend over? Ummmm....that didn't sound right.
> 
> *Patrick-* Hey there!!!! Hardly looking strong but thanks for the visit!! You need to change your location on your profile  How is everything?


hola!
maybe 45 degrees? change up a little to hit different angle...


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Patrick-* Hey there!!!! Hardly looking strong but thanks for the visit!! You need to change your location on your profile  How is everything?




*snap*  I fogot to change the location.

everything is well, thanks.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 21, 2006)

hiya hon!!  Nice cardio...you must have been going really fast to burn THAT many calories in 30 minutes!!! 

After I finish a few weeks of upper/lowers, I am thinking about the split that you are using, it sounds like fun!   how long does it take you to zip through a workout??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2006)

Roc

Awesome cardio!!!  

Ohhhhh, I better get in some extra cardio!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Mike-* Alright buddy, I'll give it a go next Tuesday...I'll let you  know how it goes.

*Patrick-* Crap, now it's official. Everytime I saw you post and saw your location and Manhattan I had a cringe of hope that you'd come back LOL. I'll feel like such a donk I never got to hang with you when I had the chance!

*Billie-* I wasn't really going fast...I've never been on an elliptical/crosstrainer this difficult. Most ellipticals I go to setting 10-13 and it's challenging for an hour. This one I was on setting 1!!!! It's the resistance and style of motion I guess. The w/o's take about 20 min...if I'm procrastinating in-between sets then more like 28 LOL. I'll probably start uppers and lowers in 2 weeks...we'll just switch 

*Tammy-* Do you need help with the cardio? I'm sure I could make you sweat a bit more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Legs/Abs/Calves...Throw up!!!!*

*Quads*
*Squat-*135 x 20 (up weight)
*Leg Press-* 270 x 27 (up weight)
*Leg Ext-* 90 x 12 (stay till 15)

*Hams*
*SLDL-* 185 x 18 (up weight)
*Lying Leg Curl-* 110 x 14 (up weight)

*Calves*
*Sitting Calf Raise-* 65 x 20 (up weight)

*Abs*
*Cybex Crunch-* 20 x 20
*Hanging (by hands) Knee Raise-* 0 x 14

If anyone makes fun of my squats.....I'll sit on you!!!!!!!  I HATE leg day and high reps KILLS me. The squats are light but they were killing me big time LOL.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2006)

I do need your "cardio" help Roc!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2006)

> *Patrick*- Crap, now it's official. Everytime I saw you post and saw your location and Manhattan I had a cringe of hope that you'd come back LOL. I'll feel like such a donk I never got to hang with you when I had the chance!



there will be other chances.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 22, 2006)

I can't make fun of anyone who does 20 rep squats, 27 rep leg pressing, and 18 rep SLDLs all in one session.  Nice work.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Quads*
> *Squat-*135 x 20 (up weight)
> If anyone makes fun of my squats.....I'll sit on you!!!!!!!  I HATE leg day and high reps KILLS me. The squats are light but they were killing me big time LOL.








er...I mean...at least YOU'VE been to the gym.....

how'd u like that set of 20???? good stuff!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 22, 2006)

Just getting caught up in here.  Great workouts  Wouldn't think of making fun of you.  Plus the low weight high reps are killers, especially if you really focus on contracting the muscles, pause for a couple secs at the bottem or do really slow negatives.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2006)

Great w/o my Friend!!! Anyone who has ever done 20 reppers would NEVER think about making fun of you Brother Rocco!!! My hats off to ya, those are a KILLER!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Tammy-* Well come on by, I've been thinking of some ways to make you sweat. 

*Patrick-* I definately hope so.

*Cow-* Thanks!!! It was hard and I never want to do it again LOL.

*Mike-*  I HATED it. I couldn't breathe at the end. The leg presses started off as being relaxing after the squats LOL.

*Dev-* Thanks Dev. I tried to do all the negatives for a 4 count.

*Angel-* Thanks...coming from the man who does like 400 x 20 on a bad day   Hey Archie...what I was thinking was doing this split for another 2 weeks and then switching. Should I keep the exercises the same for the next 2 weeks? What I was hoping you would be willing to do is tell me when to switch routines and give me guidelines of what to do for each with little ways to up the intensity at different times. Did that make sense? Only if you have time and are not averse to it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Cardio*

*Cybex Elliptical/Crosstrainer-*50 minutes
Level 1/Interval
2.43 miles
744 cals burned


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Cow-* Thanks!!! It was hard and I never want to do it again LOL.
> 
> *Mike-*  I HATED it. I couldn't breathe at the end. The leg presses started off as being relaxing after the squats LOL.


I bet you will do it again within a couple weeks...it's an exercise that u shall learn to love to hate... 

They definately take it out of you, don't they? 

I actually still have some tightness in my back...2 weeks later... 
hoping all is well Tuesday on my leg day....


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2006)

Of course I have time my Friend!!! Stick with the same routine/exercises for right now, and in a couple of weeks we'll switch it up, add in some Intensity uppers, LOL!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Mike-* Sucks about your back...have you taken espon salt baths? Contrast Showers? Hope it gets better...I don't want any excuses when I kick your butt 

*Archie-* Thanks a bunch Archie. What do you think about forearms?  I really want to develop them more...should I throw in BB Forearm curls and reverse forearm curls?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Delts/Bi's/Tri's*

*What I type in italics is what I did LAST time to show improvement or the reverse.*

*Delts*
*DB Military Press-* 60 x 12 up weight
_50 x 15_
*Side Lateral DB Raise-* 15 x 16 up weight
_10 x 15_
*Reverse Pec Deck-* 80 x 20 up weight
_60 x 15_

*Bi's*
*BB Curl-* 75 x 17 up weight
_65 x 14_
*Hammer Curl-* 25 x 14 up weight
_25 x 10_
*Cable Preacher-* 25 x 14 up weight
_20 x 12_

*Tri's*
*Dips-* 10 x 12 up weight
_0 x 14_
*Skull-* 65 x 13 up weight
_65 x 10_
*One Arm DB Ext-* 20 x 7.5 stay at weight

Good w/o. Some of those exercises were rest pause...if I did that the rest was no more than 3-4 seconds, just enough to catch my breath. Quite an improvement over the last workout which makes this worthwhile!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 24, 2006)

Good improvements.  Some of those numbers are pretty damned good.  I like the overhead pressing in particular.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 24, 2006)

Fantastic workout.  Improvments across the board, great job


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi David, whats up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Cow-* Thanks buddy. I was afraid to do the 60's but I guess it was too light with HIT. 65's next time!!! 

*Dev-* Thanks babe!

*Jake-* What's up buddy, hardly ever hear from you anymore. How are you holding up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Cardio*

*Elliptical/Crosstrainer*
45 minutes
Level 1
Interval Setting
2.46 miles
756 Cals burned


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 26, 2006)

45 minutes of cardio?!  You are a much stronger man than I.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 26, 2006)

Im good.  I dont have internet at work aymore, so I cant get on much.. but I will be stopping by and reading.

Im holding up alright, it gradually gets easier as time goes on.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2006)

Yo David!  Good to see you back at it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Cow-* I really doubt that LOL!!! But thank you.

*Jake-* It does get easier as time goes on. Glad your back! Hope to hear more from you in the future!!!

*Jersey-* HEY stranger. Welcome back. I saw you updated your journal...I'll swing by there today at work hopefully. I hope you stay for awhile!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Chest/Back/Traps*

*Everything in Italics is what I did LAST time!!!*

*Chest*
*DB Bench-* 90 x 8 keep weight till 12
_80 x 13_
*Incline Hammer Strength-* 170 x 12+2  up weight next time
_150 x 12+2_
*Pec Deck-* 90 x 12+4   up weight next time
_90 x 8+4_

*Back*
*One Arm DB Row-* 80 x 10 (R), 12 (L)
*Pulldown- *150 x 11+1   keep weight till hit 12
_150 x 8+3_
*HS Pullover- *140 x 15   up weight next time
_140 x 9+5_

*Traps*
*BB Shrug-* 265 x 12
_255 x 12_
*HS Low Row Shrug-* 270 x 15

Good workout...everything improved nicely. However, DB Rows are not going to work either. I need a good substitute for that movement. I had to stop the DB rows not because of muscular failure but because of an incredibly sharp burning pain in my belly button area. I imagine it's my fixed hernia but it obviously doesn't like that stress. Any ideas?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 27, 2006)

Good progress Rocco.  I like seated cable rows a lot; you could give them a try.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good progress Rocco.  I like seated cable rows a lot; you could give them a try.


Do you think that is a good replacement for BB Rows? I was thinking that or the chest supported T-Bar or DB Rows on an incline bench.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 27, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Do you think that is a good replacement for BB Rows? I was thinking that or the chest supported T-Bar or DB Rows on an incline bench.



I think all of the exercises you mentioned are good really.  I like the chest support variations too because it helps prevent cheating.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2006)

Cable rows also prevent cheating!  I really like doing those.  But I do use seated as well.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 27, 2006)

only 90 on the pec deck?? I'm doing 80, so I KNOW you can do better...push it David!! PUSH IT!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Brother Rocco, I suggest Seated Rows,Supported Rows, or even straight arm pushdowns!!! 

Lookin Good on your progression, how are you feeling afterwards???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Mike-* Sucks about your back...have you taken espon salt baths? Contrast Showers? Hope it gets better...I don't want any excuses when I kick your butt ?


still sore....no worries...it's not even a contest anymore...I think I need a map to find where the gym is...


----------



## Luke95 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey Rock!  I KNOW you can go heavier on the 1 arm rows


----------



## Devlin (Jun 29, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> only 90 on the pec deck?? I'm doing 80, so I KNOW you can do better...push it David!! PUSH IT!!!!!!!



Talk about motivation  

Great job on the improvements.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry, must have missed the question!!!

Forearm work, I actually do NO direct forearm work, I believe that they get enough work when I do my other exercises!!! Plus I do not wear wraps or hooks or anything like that!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 5, 2006)

Is there another journal?  What the fuck is going on in here?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Is there another journal? What the fuck is going on in here?


Hey Jake! Think you could just stop beating around the bush and directly ask the question???? Sheesh! Get to the point, man!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday David!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 9, 2006)

I second that wellwishing.  Rock on big D!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2006)

Happy B-Day, Roc!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2006)

<Ahem>
In my marilyn monroe voice

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR ROOOOOOOOOOC
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU

Hugs and Kisses darlin'  Hope you're having a good day.


----------

